# ovo a cavalo



## anarosa

Encontrei essa expressão no glossário do meu livro de português e não posso imaginar o que significa.  Quem pode me dar uma mãozinha?

Eis a expressão misteriosa:

   ovo a cavalo


----------



## Guigo

Hmmm... não seria _bife a cavalo_? Trata-se de um prato, muito degustado, aqui na cidade de São Sebastião. 

Entretanto, Algumas pessoas, também falam _bife com ovo a cavalo_ (mas o bife a cavalo já vem com ovo frito por cima). Então, por analogia, o ovo a cavalo seria o tal _*ovo frito sobre o bife*_.... será?


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que o mais comum mesmo é o bife a cavalo. Até estranhei o ovo a cavalo.


----------



## anarosa

Sim, acho que se trata mesmo de um ovo frito em cima de um bife! Obrigada pela ajuda. Agora encontrei a frase onde aparace a expressão:
"O prato preferido do Zeca é um bom bife do lombo, com batatas fritas e um ovo a cavalo."

Agora dá para entender a frase inteira!


----------



## Guigo

No caso, o ovo montado sobre o bife; como se este último fosse um cavalo.


----------



## anarosa

Que imagem curiosa; um ovo frito cavalgando num bife! Essa comida deve ser bem portuguesa, aqui na Suiça não se combina ovo frito com carne.
Obrigada outra vez pelos esclarecimentos!


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal é o ovo que cavalga o bife e não o contrário. É realmente um prato muito típico de Portugal. Bife com batatas fritas e um ovo estrelado a cavalo, ou a sua variante mais reduzida (o '_bitoque'_), fazem as delícias de muita gente.
'Ovo _estrelado_' é a designação portuguesa do ovo frito. Também se diz _'estrelar um ovo',_ não fritar um ovo, embora, evidentemente ninguém duvide do que significa. Já agora, '_estrelar_' só se usa para os ovos, para tudo o mais é '_fritar_'. _Bon appétit _.


----------



## Guigo

Aqui também... o ovo _monta_ sobre o bife. 

Também dizemos *ovo estrelado* (ou *estalado*).


----------



## anarosa

Guigo said:


> Aqui também... o ovo _monta_ sobre o bife.
> 
> Também dizemos *ovo estrelado* (ou *estalado*).




Qual é a forma mais comum no Brasil: ovo a cavalo ou ovo estrelado? Qual deveria usar para pedir bife com ovo frito num restaurante brasileiro?

Obrigada a todos pelos detalhes culinário-lingüisticos!

Començo sentir uma fominha....


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil:

1) Somente para o ovo: ovo frito ou ovo estrelado.

2) Para o bife com o ovo em cima: bife a cavalo.


Bateu uma _larica_ também.


----------



## anarosa

Bateu uma _larica_ também. [/quote]


deve ser uma gíria para dizer "me deu fome", ta certo?


----------



## BENTEVI

anarosa said:


> Bateu uma _larica_ também.


 

deve ser uma gíria para dizer "me deu fome", ta certo?[/quote]


Yes, but just be careful because the original meaning was: *Larica* é como é conhecida a *fome* aguda que atinge quem se encontra sob o efeito da maconha.


----------



## Vanda

Vejo  que vocês não abriram o link que eu coloquei que fala sobre a origem da expressão.


----------



## a_catarina

BENTEVI,
é engraçada essa definição específica para a fome derivada da maconha.

Em Portugal podem dizer larica à vontada, apenas significa que estão com fome.


----------



## Guigo

_Larica_ é, originalmente, fome aguda, em geral... depois é que foi adotada pelos usuários da maconha.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Vejo que vocês não abriram o link que eu coloquei que fala sobre a origem da expressão.


 
Vanda, tenho dúvidas quanto à origem apresentada na Wikipédia. Não que eu queira ser melhor que uma enciclopédia, mas sendo escrita por um outro mortal, assim como eu e sem citação da fonte, a dúvida persiste.

Eu tenho um colega, aqui do escritório, que já escreveu/enviou dezenas de entradas para a Wikipédia. Trata-se de um bom engenheiro, mas não é, realmente, um erudito, assim, a dúvida persiste.


----------



## BENTEVI

a_catarina said:


> BENTEVI,
> é engraçada essa definição específica para a fome derivada da maconha.
> 
> Em Portugal podem dizer larica à vontada, apenas significa que estão com fome.


 Aqui no Brasil também era, mas acho que por uso mais frequente por parte dos usuários da "boa (h)erva", passou a ser arriscado o uso. Eu pessoalmente, não uso "larica", não o faço simplesmente porque não gosto do som da palavra e muito menos do sentimento .


----------



## Vanda

Ah, eu também não ponho a mão no fogo por eles, não.  Mas, usualmente quando tem a ver com velhos costumes, usos populares, eles acertam mais do que erram.


----------



## anarosa

Carfer said:


> É realmente um prato muito típico de Portugal. Bife com batatas fritas e um ovo estrelado a cavalo, ou a sua variante mais reduzida (o '_bitoque'_), fazem as delícias de muita gente.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu também tenho minhas dúvidas acerca da etimologia de "bife a cavalo" , porque parece tratar-se de um prato típico português como demostra a afirmação do Carfer e também pelo fato que encontrei a expressão "ovo a cavalo" num livro de português europeu.
> Devem ter sido os portugueses que levaram a receita ao Brasil. Concordam comigo?


----------



## BENTEVI

anarosa said:


> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> É realmente um prato muito típico de Portugal. Bife com batatas fritas e um ovo estrelado a cavalo, ou a sua variante mais reduzida (o '_bitoque'_), fazem as delícias de muita gente.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu também tenho minhas dúvidas acerca da etimoligia de "bife a cavalo" , porque parcece tratar-se de um prato típico português como demostra a afirmação do Carfer e também pelo fato que encontrei a expressão "ovo a cavalo" está num livro de português europeu.
> Devem ter sido os portugueses que levaram a receita ao Brasil. Concordam comigo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo em parte, pois é também possível que a Família Real (no regresso à Portugal em 1821) tenha levado isso de volta para Portugal. Se foi esse o caso, de uma coisa tenho certeza: não foi a Carlota Joaquina!!!
> 
> P.S. Não li o link, então, posso estar atirando no escuro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanon

Vanda e Carfer, eu adoraria se a origem do "oeuf à cheval" (desconhecido na Suíça mas conhecido na França) fosse brasileira ou portuguesa! Não conheço essa origem e não achei nos dicionários em linha. Tudo é possível...


----------



## sanmusa

Maconha ou nao, essa conversa de ovo a cavalo ta me dando uma tremenda larica! (desculpe-me a ausencia dos acentos, mas estou usando um computador no meu trabalho, com teclado americano).


----------



## anarosa

Nanon said:


> Vanda e Carfer, eu adoraria se a origem do "oeuf à cheval" (desconhecido na Suíça mas conhecido na França) fosse brasileira ou portuguesa! Não conheço essa origem e não achei nos dicionários em linha. Tudo é possível...



Foi meu erro, afirmar que esse prato não é conhecido aqui na Suiça. Pesquisando um pouquinho, descobri que sim é conhecido sob us nomes:
alemão: Bismarck-Steak ou Beefsteak mit Spiegelei
francês: Biftec avec un oeuf poêlé dessus
italiano: Bistecca alla Bismarck

e na Espanha é chamado de bistec a caballo con un huevo al plato.

Parece ser um prato universal. Então é meio complicado esclarecer á origem da receita.


----------



## Nanon

Neste caso os Suíços são explícitos, os italianos são germânicos e os espanhóis são... redundantes!


----------



## Guigo

Mas o _filé à Oswaldo Aranha_ é brasileiro de verdade: criação carioca, para homenagear o insígne gaúcho... e põe larica nisso aí, gente! 

*Filé à Oswaldo Aranha (para duas pessoas)*
*Ingredientes:*
4 colheres de sopa de manteiga ou 3 colheres de sopa de azeite de oliva
8 dentes de alho picados 
2 bifes de filé mignon altos (200g cada) 
Sal a gosto


Fonte: http://rjtv.globo.com/Jornalismo/RJTV/0,,MUL138283-9106,00.html


----------



## Alentugano

Para mim a diferença de interpretação pode residir em apenas um detalhe. 
Assim, poderíamos ter a expressão com acento no _a_: _Bife *à* cavalo_ (aqui há uma analogia, isto é, o bife faz de cavalo)
Entretanto _bife *a* cavalo, _a meu ver, implicaria um bife a cavalgar alguma coisa.
Já _ovo a cavalo_ também resulta, uma vez que sugere um ovo em cima de algo. 
Prefiro a expressão mais longa mas mais completa _bife com ovo a cavalo_ ou então apenas _bitoque_ (esta última apenas para Portugal), sendo que nenhuma destas deixa margem para dúvidas.


----------



## anarosa

Então a questão é saber se se escreve "bife à cavalo" ou "bife a cavalo".


----------



## anarosa

Na internet se encontra as duas variantes, mas com maior frequência aparece "bife a cavalo", sem acento.
No Yahoo Respostas encontrei a seguinte explicação que poderia cimentar a segunda variante:
«Bife a cavalo» é uma abreviação pouco feliz da forma popular e expressiva: «bife com ovo a cavalo».
O que acham os nativos?


----------



## Guigo

Eu acho... muito gostoso! 

Na verdade, a forma simplificada _bife à cavalo_ é correta e utilizável. Amanhã, traçarei um desses, no restaurante perto do trabalho e depois volto aqui, para informar como o dono do estabelecimento escreveu o dito prato, no cardápio.


----------



## sanmusa

Estao me matando de fome! Entendam meu suplicio: nao tem nem restaurante brasileiro nem portugues aqui no Alasca!!


----------



## anarosa

Nem aqui em Basiléia aonde eu moro.


----------



## coolbrowne

No Brasil também é o ovo que cavalga o bife





Carfer said:


> Em Portugal é o ovo que cavalga o bife e não o contrário.


A expressão idiomática "bife a cavalo", como tantas outras expressões idiomáticas _é tecnicamente incorreta_ mas já está consagrada pelo uso popular brasilero de vários seculos

Cumprimentos


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Esta nativa antes de se tornar vegetariana comeu muitos bifes com ovo a cavalo e bitoques!!! 

Bife a cavalo, seria mais difícil porque tirar as mãos das rédeas para comer o bife ia ser complicado LOLLLLLL


----------

